# trip report 9-29 Pensacola



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Left out of Big Lagoon about six this morning. It was about as good as you could ask for. Slick calm, not too hot and good vis. First spot was paradise hole. Little to no current. When I made my ascent I looked up at 82 feet and could read the name on the boat. It was awesome! there was two bull sharks there that prob got within ten feet of me. Went to I 10 number seven and my buddy made a dive. Said vis was not as good as paradise and there was some surface current. He said that it definatly looks smaller than he remembered from last year so we assume Isaac covered it up some. My second dive was the Russian Freighter. Vis was good again seemed to be some of the little floating gunk but not enough to really cut down on vis. At one point I stood on the bottom and looked up and could see the boat. Depth was 76 ft. Shot at three black snapper but could not hit anything!! I guess I need to sight in my gun. All in all a great day diving allthough we did not get as many fish as we would like. Back to the dock bout 11:30 with one trigger and two anchors.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad y'all got to make a couple dives murf it was definitely a beautiful day out there today


----------



## LastMango (Sep 4, 2011)

I was a nice morning yesterday. We went out of Perdido Pass and scored a couple of nice grouper. Regarding triggerfish, I thought they closed the season in early June.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

LastMango said:


> I was a nice morning yesterday. We went out of Perdido Pass and scored a couple of nice grouper. Regarding triggerfish, I thought they closed the season in early June.


Only closed in federal waters


----------



## LastMango (Sep 4, 2011)

So, How are these regulations enforced? The I-10 bridge rubble piles are at least 10+ miles offshore. The Florida state waters extend to 9 miles offshore.


----------

